# pretty exciting month for music



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't remember the last time i had album releases marked on the calendar.

this week:
Black Country Communion (Joe Bonamassa, Glen Hughes, Jason Bonham, Derek Sherinan)

Oct 5:
Fistful of Mercy (Ben Harper, Joseph Arthur, Dhani Harrison)
Joe Satriani - new album

Oct 12:
The Old 97's - new album


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

almost forgot... new Eric Clapton out this week, too.
(haven't heard anything from it yet)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

New Neil Young and Soundgarden this week as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> I can't remember the last time i had album releases marked on the calendar.
> 
> this week:
> Black Country Communion (Joe Bonamassa, Glen Hughes, Jason Bonham, Derek Sherinan)
> ...


Just checked out the Black Country Communion. LOVE IT! Can't believe Hughes still sounds like that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

puckhead said:


> almost forgot... new Eric Clapton out this week, too.
> (haven't heard anything from it yet)


Ugh, I thought it was terrible. And I love Clapton, so I'm pre-disposed to liking anything he puts out. Oh well.

The new Neil Young album is pretty good, though.

And yeah, I'm stoked for the Old 97's new disc. That's gonna be killer!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> New Neil Young and* Soundgarden* this week as well.


 you got me all excited. looks like it's just a compilation though.


Starbuck said:


> Just checked out the Black Country Communion. LOVE IT! Can't believe Hughes still sounds like that.


 I watch that clip of them recording, and was just amazed at that powerful voice coming out of the little guy.

[video=youtube;ocgO6iSiU3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocgO6iSiU3g&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Haven't listened to the new clapton yet. On first listen, the new Satriani is a little bland.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Ugh, I thought it was terrible. And I love Clapton, so I'm pre-disposed to liking anything he puts out. Oh well.


I agree, it's bad. Listened to it this afternoon.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

huh. Fistful of Mercy wasn't quite the sum of its parts either.
Just gave it a listen, it didn't really leave me with an urge to hear it again.

so far the only home run (combined reviews, I haven't listened to Clapton or Satriani yet) has been Black Country Communion.
but that one ^&%%ing rocks!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> you got me all excited. looks like it's just a compilation though.
> 
> I watch that clip of them recording, and was just amazed at that powerful voice coming out of the little guy.
> 
> [video=youtube;ocgO6iSiU3g]


He did some strange ambient kinda dark music with a band called Phenomena that was amazing? Really creepy if you listened to the lyrics, but awesome nonetheless. Had it on record once upon a time. Wouldn't mind finding that one again.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I grabbed BCC today. Will get it on the phone for tomorrow. With all the talk, I'm expecting good things!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I grabbed BCC today. Will get it on the phone for tomorrow. With all the talk, I'm expecting good things!


Jeff, what did you think? i hope we didn't over-sell it.
good straight ahead rock. gets a bit self-indulgent towards then end, but it's still in the heavy rotation for me so far.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Jeff, what did you think? i hope we didn't over-sell it.
> good straight ahead rock. gets a bit self-indulgent towards then end, but it's still in the heavy rotation for me so far.


You didn't over-sell it. It's good stuff!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You didn't over-sell it. It's good stuff!


Agreed, straight up rock and roll. Excellent playing, Great Vox, very enjoyable!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Old 97's mini-review: The Grand Theatre, Volume One

they still stick to the formula that has gotten them this far, and its just more good stuff.
The guitar tone seems a bit richer and thicker on this album. It's a nice touch.
basically, if you already like 'em, you'll like the CD








If you don't know 'em, you should.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You didn't over-sell it. It's good stuff!


Also if you're so inclined Tony Iommi and Glenn Hughes have a record out called Fused.


----------

